
A limiting factor on producing electricity in a warming world? Water - uyoakaoma
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/07/a-potential-climate-change-consequence-not-enough-cool-water-for-power-plants/
======
basicplus2
There is plenty of sea water for cooling and for the boiler, so not really an
issue.

The power station I worked at gets all its boiler water from its own onsite
desalination plant in conjunction with a cation and anion plant for polishing.

